

Ember.js Data Adapter for elasticsearch - karmi
http://github.com/karmi/ember-data-elasticsearch

======
mmatey
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Ember.js a client side only framework?

So unless you are planning to use this on an internal dashboard or something,
what stops anyone from dropping your index if you expose 9200 to the public
with ES? Or am I missing something?

~~~
karmi
That's legitimate concern -- you can of course put an Nginx proxy in front of
elasticsearch to deny DELETE requests (see eg.
[http://www.elasticsearch.org/tutorials/2012/03/21/deploying-...](http://www.elasticsearch.org/tutorials/2012/03/21/deploying-
elasticsearch-with-chef-solo.html))

But wait for an article at the <http://elasticsearch.org> blog with an example
of a more sophisticated, Ruby-based proxy.)

------
karmi
Check out the example application as well: [https://github.com/karmi/ember-
data-elasticsearch/tree/maste...](https://github.com/karmi/ember-data-
elasticsearch/tree/master/example)

